# NCB question



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I have had my own insurance policy since I was 18/19 and I am now 41.
I am looking at insuring a second car in my name for which I need a new policy.
Just playing around with the figures on swift covers website as that is who my policy is with already. 
There is a big difference in price between having 9 years NCB and 20 Years NCB.
Now every year I question my renewal letter when it states max NCB as 9 years and the explanation I get is that 9 is the maximum given. So why then is 20 years an option on the website? how do you get 20 years? if swift cover only give me 9 years maximum next renewal how am I supposed to get to the 20year discount
Going to phone latter, cant get through at the moment.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Give Lloyd a Pm aka Shiny :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If it is a second car, you need to start again as far as NCB is concerned. You earn NCB per policy.

This means that an accident in one car will not affect the NCB on your other car, as you have separate NCB for each car. 

An Insurer may "mirror" the discount to a second car in recognition of your claim free driving, so all is not lost.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Similar problem. I am 42 and never owned a car (company cars, wifes car) We have one car in my wifes name and insured through her with me as named driver. Decided to get a second car and found out you cant use the NCB on 2 cars. So our dilema was i have no insurance NCB for the above reasons and my wife would have to start again on a new policy. To my amazement there is only £20 pa difference between my wife and myself with no insurance history. Must be cause i am so old :doublesho


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Shiny said:


> If it is a second car, you need to start again as far as NCB is concerned. You earn NCB per policy.
> 
> This means that an accident in one car will not affect the NCB on your other car, as you have separate NCB for each car.
> 
> An Insurer may "mirror" the discount to a second car in recognition of your claim free driving, so all is not lost.


Lloyd
If a company mirrors your NCB on a 2nd policy for arguments sake 5yrs, then come renewal you choose to go elsewhere for insurance, do you then have 1yrs NCB or effectively 6?


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

The only people I've seen who recognise extra years is Admiral. Churchill only show 9 on their system but were happy to supply a letter saying I already had nine when I came to them. A bit of digging in a similar manner from other insurers meant I could prove 18 years NCB. Using a multicar policy I started again with a third car but I'm sure the rep said he'd allow me to use some of my 18 years on one car and some on the new one. I didn't bother as the whole policy was around £500 for all 3 cars. Two in my name, one in the wife's name and both of us as named drivers on each other's cars.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ultimate said:


> Lloyd
> If a company mirrors your NCB on a 2nd policy for arguments sake 5yrs, then come renewal you choose to go elsewhere for insurance, do you then have 1yrs NCB or effectively 6?


You actually only have 1 years "earned" NCB, but you will still get the 65% (or whatever they give) discount if you renew with the same insurer.

It is a bit pot luck what appears on you renewal notice. Some will only state the 1 years earned NCB, but you might be lucky and it shows 5+ NCB, in which case you can transfer 5 years NCB to an alternative policy.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Tesco shafted me , i had 9 years but they stated 5 was maximum and removed 2 when i had my accident ! I said so that's 7 and they said no you now have 3 , i thought i had protected ncb turned out didn't . Pointed out nowhere did it say i didn't , they pointed out nowhere did it say i did . Felt well and truly ****ed over tbh


----------

